# [SOLVED] Fast Download, Slow Upload



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay, so recently my laptop (running Windows 7) has had the worst upload speeds I've ever encountered. I first noticed it because a few friends said I was lagging quite a bit in Ventrilo. When I did a speedtest, I got something like this:









And that was after it took about 5-10 minutes to even start the upload speed test.

Anyway, every other computer in my house has a bit more than 3mb/s for upload speed so I'm not sure what's going on with this specific laptop. I've reinstalled drivers, checked for updates, powercycled, adjusted MTU, reset the TCP/IP Stack, flushed the DNS resolver cache, and I'm sure there are a couple other things I'm forgetting. But yeah, I have no idea where to go from here.


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

It sounds like something is taking the bandwidth. Can you send us a:

netstat -b -f

If tis is Windows Vista or 7 don't forget you have to rightclick your cmd.exe and select runas administrator or you will get an elevation error when running this command.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Andrew>netstat -b -f

Active Connections

  Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State
  TCP    127.0.0.1:5354         Andrew-HP:49155        ESTABLISHED
 [mDNSResponder.exe]
  TCP    127.0.0.1:27015        Andrew-HP:49160        ESTABLISHED
 [AppleMobileDeviceService.exe]
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49155        Andrew-HP:5354         ESTABLISHED
 [AppleMobileDeviceService.exe]
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49160        Andrew-HP:27015        ESTABLISHED
 [iTunesHelper.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:49169      qa-in-f125.1e100.net:5222  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:49181      iad04s01-in-f101.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:49801      12.129.206.130:1119    ESTABLISHED
 [Wow.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:49803      206.18.98.253:3724     ESTABLISHED
 [Wow.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:49891      206.18.98.253:3724     ESTABLISHED
 [Wow.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50520      www-15-06-prn1.facebook.com:https  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50557      www-14-08-prn1.facebook.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50593      vb-in-f106.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50606      a72-247-242-58.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50607      a72-247-242-58.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50662      a72-247-242-58.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50677      63.118.252.16:http     TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50978      a72-247-242-58.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:50979      a72-247-242-58.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51001      a72-247-242-58.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51189      a23-15-7-88.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:http
TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51194      a23-15-7-161.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:http
 TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51250      iad04s01-in-f95.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51251      iad04s01-in-f95.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51252      iad04s01-in-f95.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51291      63.118.252.66:http     TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51407      vb-in-f104.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51408      vb-in-f104.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51409      vb-in-f104.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51410      vb-in-f104.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51411      vb-in-f104.1e100.net:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51433      a23-13-146-110.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51437      141.101.125.244:http   ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51455      141.101.124.244:http   TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51456      141.101.124.244:http   TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51458      141.101.124.244:http   TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51459      141.101.126.37:http    TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51460      141.101.126.37:http    TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51463      iad04s01-in-f113.1e100.net:http  TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51464      iad04s01-in-f113.1e100.net:http  TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51467      cf-199-27-134-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51468      cf-199-27-134-243.cloudflare.com:http  ESTABLISH
ED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51469      cf-199-27-134-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51470      cf-199-27-134-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51471      cf-199-27-134-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51472      cf-199-27-134-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51473      141.101.126.37:http    TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51474      141.101.126.37:http    TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51475      cf-199-27-135-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51476      cf-199-27-135-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51477      cf-199-27-135-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51478      cf-199-27-135-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51479      cf-199-27-135-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51480      cf-199-27-135-243.cloudflare.com:http  TIME_WAIT

  TCP    192.168.0.3:51485      141.101.124.244:http   ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51486      141.101.124.244:http   ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51487      141.101.124.244:http   ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51488      141.101.124.244:http   TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51489      141.101.124.244:http   TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51490      141.101.124.244:http   TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51491      iad04s01-in-f138.1e100.net:http  TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51492      iad04s01-in-f138.1e100.net:http  TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51494      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51495      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51496      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51497      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51498      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51499      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51501      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51502      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51503      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51504      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51505      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51506      cdce.nym011.internap.com:http  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51507      a23-13-146-110.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51508      a23-13-146-110.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51509      a23-13-146-110.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51512      a23-13-146-110.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
  TCP    192.168.0.3:51513      a23-13-146-110.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
ps  ESTABLISHED
 [chrome.exe]
```


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Oh you have a Mac. I do not see any thing out of the normal other than you have like a hundred webpages open in Chrome while you are trying to play World of Warcraft at the same time.

You should close those webpages because they may have Advertisements on them that are using your bandwidth. Try closing every thing then do your speed test. Also do a:

ping yahoo.com -n 25

for me to see if you are getting any packet loss.

Thanks.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Haha I don't have a Mac! I'm running Windows 7 on a HP G42, and the various speedtests I've done have been while nothing else was running.

Also:

```
C:\Users\Andrew>ping yahoo.com -n 25

Pinging yahoo.com [98.139.183.24] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=118ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=48
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=145ms TTL=47
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 98.139.183.24:
    Packets: Sent = 25, Received = 25, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 40ms, Maximum = 145ms, Average = 67ms
```


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Oh, yep, I just saw the Mac services running. Probably have a Mac Device on your computer like an iPod. 

Your Pings look good. No packet loss.

Only other thing that might be doing it is some kind of out going packet inspector like an overly aggressive Anti-Virus or a Firewall. I have seen people install Comodo Firewall on there computers that just kill their internet speed. What Anti-Virus or Firewall are you using. Try turning them off for test and do your speed test to see if they are the culprit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

I suspected the same thing, but I've never been a fan of actively-running virus protection or firewalls, so I don't have anything third party installed, also the Windows Defender is deactivated on more than one level just because I hate it. So yeah, I'm at a loss as to why this is happening haha.


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Only thing I have left is if it is not in the software then it is in the hardware. Try getting radical. If you are using Wireless then try a direct connection through an Ethernet cord. If you already are hard wired, try changing the cord out or changing the port in the router that the cord is plugged into.

That all I got. An IPCONFIG /ALL would be helpful for us to know what devices you are going through. Maybe someone else can come up with an idea.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

I figure I might as well try a direct connection via ethernet cable, since that's about the only thing I _haven't_ done yet haha

As for the ipconfig /all:

```
C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-HP
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-81-12-1C-5C-AC
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cba:6cab:2963:a188%16(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 31, 2012 1:32:29 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 01, 2012 1:32:29 AM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 229409042
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-E2-21-9E-78-AC-C0-3E-2F-6F

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
                                       8.8.4.4
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-AC-C0-3E-2F-6F
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A5C898B3-7E3F-4B2C-A722-601A5FD28936}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{364B07C7-F707-4DD4-8811-6F14FCA06965}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30f1:2514:9fdf:cec0(Pref
erred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30f1:2514:9fdf:cec0%13(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```
Thanks for the help, dude


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Okay, so I tried plugging it directly into the router and got the great upload speeds I used to get, so either it's a problem with my network card or something else to do with my network.


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Its your wireless. Try running a wireless signal analyser to see how strong your WiFi is. If it is just happening with this computer then it might just be a cheap built in wireless NIC. You could try getting another WiFi card for your computer but if it was me and I am playing games, I would not use WiFi at all.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus


----------



## LS21 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

I very much doubt its the wireless signal as he's getting a good download speed. What wifi technology are you using on the router? 802.11a,b,g or n?


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

My router is a WRT160Nv2 Wireless-N Linksys router if that helps any, and yeah I kind of assumed it could be a NIC problem. I've looked into new cards for my laptop's model already. Also, the Wi-Fi Inspector turns up nothing suspicious, it shows a strong connection and the connection test passes as it should.


----------



## LS21 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Could you post the software version (driver) of the wireless NIC.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Post the Xirrus screen shot requested from post #11 please. It is very possible that the signal could be getting interference, which in turn is causing your issues.

Also, please post the ipconfig /all from your *wired* connection. I would like to compare between the two.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*



LS21 said:


> Could you post the software version (driver) of the wireless NIC.


It's a Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n 




Shekka said:


> Post the Xirrus screen shot requested from post #11 please. It is very possible that the signal could be getting interference, which in turn is causing your issues.
> 
> Also, please post the ipconfig /all from your *wired* connection. I would like to compare between the two.












Here's a screenshot of the signal, I'll get an ipconfig /all for the wired connection as soon as I can.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-HP
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-81-12-1C-5C-AC
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-AC-C0-3E-2F-6F
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c419:1861:d7f5:27e1%11(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.7(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 02, 2012 10:53:31 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 03, 2012 10:53:30 AM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242789568
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-E2-21-9E-78-AC-C0-3E-2F-6F

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.189.0.100
                                       24.159.64.23
                                       24.247.24.53
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7BA453E1-8EB6-4AA3-B9E7-7E6B17C9C8EA}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3001:1b45:9fdf:cec0(Pref
erred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3001:1b45:9fdf:cec0%14(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A5C898B3-7E3F-4B2C-A722-601A5FD28936}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
Here's the ipconfig /all for the wired connection

Also a picture of what my upload speed _should_ look like:


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Are you using the "270Mbps mode" mode on your wireless? If so try switching to the "3+7" Channel. If not then ignore.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*



JimFlagg said:


> Are you using the "270Mbps mode" mode on your wireless? If so try switching to the "3+7" Channel. If not then ignore.


Nope, it's set on "Auto"


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Your wireless connection is using different DNS servers than your wired connection. 

Set the wireless connection to use automatic mode for DNS, then try the wireless again.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

I actually switched my wireless DNS over to google's public DNS server in an attempt to combat this problem, but I switched back regardless and still see no change in upload speeds.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried updating the wireless card drivers to the latest version?


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Yep, and it said they were already at the latest version. I also manually downloaded the newest driver from the HP website. Something I'd note, though, is that I recently reinstalled Windows 7 from my restore-drive. The driver seems to be different since, I don't remember ever seeing the "b/g/n" portion on the driver name. Although I wouldn't worry too much, because my upload speeds were fine right after reinstalling the OS.


----------



## LS21 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*



andrew3819 said:


> Yep, and it said they were already at the latest version. I also manually downloaded the newest driver from the HP website. Something I'd note, though, is that I recently reinstalled Windows 7 from my restore-drive. The driver seems to be different since, I don't remember ever seeing the "b/g/n" portion on the driver name. Although I wouldn't worry too much, because my upload speeds were fine right after reinstalling the OS.


This is most strange! I've never heard of this type of solution for network speed problems.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

No no, I resinstalled my OS weeks ago! I'm not saying that I just did it and it fixed my problem, I'm just letting you all know that it may play a factor in hardware/driver issues.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Is this for the Broadcom 4313 adapter? Have you tried going to the Broadcom website and downloading the latest driver for this device?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Also, which wifi are you connecting to? The 2.4 or the 5 ghz one? Try changing the channel on the 5 ghz band to 11 if you can, as I see it is using channel 5.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

I'll check the broadcom website, and I'm at a loss to how I'd go about changing the channels so I'll google it.


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

Well, I think I've fixed it!










I changed the highlighted field from "Auto" to what it shows now and my upload speeds are fine again.

It seems that when I changed the selection, it also changed the "Wide Channel"
from "Auto" (with no other selections) to "3" so that may also have been what fixed it. Thanks for everyone's help, if it's still fixed by tonight, I'll let you all know that it's been completely resolved.

Final results with WiFi connection:


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds great and good job! 

Let us know!


----------



## andrew3819 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*










Upload speeds are consistent! Thanks again for all your help, I'm sure my friends will be glad to know the I'll be joining them in Ventrilo once again.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Fast Download, Slow Upload*

If your happy with the out come, please mark the thread as solved from the thread tools at the top!


----------



## JodBronson (Jun 12, 2016)

1. Do a COMPLETE Reset of your Router.
2. Upgrade your Router's Firmware. 

I had the same problem, and the quickest way was Upgrade my Router's Firmware. 

Now it worked perfectly 

JodBronson


----------

